# Top Budget Cubans



## Pandyboy (Mar 7, 2012)

So I did a video at the weekend of my top 5 Budget Cuban cigars. These are my ones, what would make your list?





Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Agree on the H.Upmann Half Corona and Vegueros Tapados. Both are heavily represented in my regular rotation. RG Perlas are certainly good too, if not quite the outstanding value of some others IMO. (I gave up on the short filler JLP's and Quints, tho)

I'll add my favorite Top-5 under $4.00 online (even as low as $3.00 sometimes). These are all cigars I try to keep several boxes of each on-hand, and smoke one or another pretty much daily.


 Partagas Mille Fleurs
 Partagas Petit Corona Especiales
 Partagas Aristocrats
 Romeo y Julieta Regalias de Londres
 Romeo y Julieta Coronitas en Cedro


----------



## Pandyboy (Mar 7, 2012)

curmudgeonista said:


> Agree on the H.Upmann Half Corona and Vegueros Tapados. Both are heavily represented in my regular rotation. RG Perlas are certainly good too, if not quite the outstanding value of some others IMO. (I gave up on the short filler JLP's and Quints, tho)
> 
> I'll add my favorite Top-5 under $4.00 online (even as low as $3.00 sometimes). These are all cigars I try to keep several boxes of each on-hand, and smoke one or another pretty much daily.
> 
> ...


Most of those I've not had so I'll be looking at those next year mate.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

I'll read along here and soak up some knowledge.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

Two more that are my favorites are the Pro Larranaga Panetalas and Monte Carlo.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

As always very helpful and appreciated .
:vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool:

I must concur with you pick.
The HUHC is a bargain at any price.


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

plpc with some age is fantastic imo


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Gummy Jones said:


> plpc with some age is fantastic imo


I'll second that. Ive only had 2 with substantial rest, but both were divine


----------



## Ender1553 (Dec 23, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> Agree on the H.Upmann Half Corona and Vegueros Tapados. Both are heavily represented in my regular rotation. RG Perlas are certainly good too, if not quite the outstanding value of some others IMO. (I gave up on the short filler JLP's and Quints, tho)
> 
> I'll add my favorite Top-5 under $4.00 online (even as low as $3.00 sometimes). These are all cigars I try to keep several boxes of each on-hand, and smoke one or another pretty much daily.
> 
> ...


Curmudgeonista turned me into a few of those and I like to keep in stock a lot of of the ones he brought up in his C&C post. I might also add Monte #5. With just 6 months on them, they're my new fav

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Ender1553 said:


> I might also add Monte #5. With just 6 months on them, they're my new fav


+1 Good pick!

_Q: What brand of Habanos is considered to have the benchmark flavour for all other Habanos brands?
A: Montecristo_

I just ran across that yesterday on the "check your knowledge" quiz on HSA's own site (I got it right). And IMO the No.5 is the vitola that most reliably delivers that classic Montecristo flavor! So, benchmark of benchmarks?


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

+1 on the HUHC's. Great quick smoke for the price.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85 (Oct 17, 2018)

Don't know if it's been mentioned but if not, the ramon allones small club coronas really does need a look in.


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

Quick list off the top of my head

PL Pantela
PLPC
HUHC
Bolivar CJ
Quintero Y Hermano Favoritos (the other vitolas as well)
JLP Petit Cazadores
HdM Palmas Extra
Partagas Shorts

I'm probably missing a few, so many great choices at budget prices.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Great thread! I envy you gents who can smoke a cigar or two every day.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

So far my favs are...

Partagas Mille Fleur
HUHC
Quintero Favorito
Vegureo Tapado and Mananita
RyJ 3


I think the RASCC will be the next on my list to try. They sold out right before I got them on sale last time and I ended up grabbing a bunch of favoritos....they were stellar!


----------

